# Using E/M codes or CC cpt with 36556 and 31500 for Medicare PROBLEM!



## bellowc (Jan 23, 2018)

Good evening!

I am hoping for some help on this. I am billing for a pain management doctor/anesthesiologist that goes to the hospital and will see a patient earlier in the day (E/M Codes- 99233/99232/99223) and then insert a catheter (36556) later on in the day (or vice versa) OR he will do an emergency intubation (31500) along with 99291 (critical care code). BOTH of theses combinations are getting denied for Medicare in the clearinghouse although I have switched around modifiers 25 and 59 on each code for each "set". Any advice on billing these codes together?? I understand that normally 99223 and 36556 are bundled but technically the physician doesn't perform these at the same time. HELP!


Thanks,

Cora B.


----------

